# Cooling Fans



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i was doing a underhood check today,and noticed that while my A/C was on and only one fan was working(the bigger one) the smaller one that comes on only when the ac is on does not work does anyone know what the deal is with the relays there are 3,im want to switch them around to test the fan motor before i buy any parts-ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------

